# Gonna throw some Wellness Core into the rotation



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

First time ever using Wellness Core. Couldn't pass it up... got 2 bags shipped from PFD for $100 so a pretty nice price. Looking forward to trying Core. I've always wanted to throw it into the rotation.

Anyone else using Core?


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

How big were those bags? That is a great price if they were big ones. I used Core for a short time but my dogs did not like it. I also did not like the smell of it. But it is rated well and is considered a good, healthy food. Good luck!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Grey, they are the "big" bags... Wellness big bags are only 26 lbs though. Kind of sneaky on their part--they can compete against the 30 lbs bags and they appear as big but aren't. A sneaky tactic used in the retail business... If it wasn't such great food, it would probably tick me off


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I tried Wellness Core twice with my two dogs. One did great on it, but the other was itchy both times. So, I took it out of our rotation. However, my son's mixed golden/shepherd does great on it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Re. Always liked the company and their food. 

How you been? Wish I was having a cup of Seattle coffee with ya


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Two of mine right now are eating wellness core the weight management one. They really love it. I have used the regular and also the ocean. You will not do wrong with this food. My dogs love it. I have never ever had a problem with this food. You probably know they also sell it at petco and now petsmart started selling it! Nice that chain stores have introduced some truly great products! Kevin your dogs are gonna lick ya a lot (doggy kisses) for this great food! Get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Wags. Yep, you're exactly right. Our Petco's in Michigan have carried Wellness Core for awhile now... its just really expensive. I think the big bags are $65 or so at my local Petco's. I think I paid $49.99/bag at PFD and the shipping was free/no tax. So a pretty nice deal. Can't wait to see how they do on Wellness. Always admired the company. I think they rate up there with the best.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I fed wellness core once, and my dog did pretty well on it if I recall. I haven't been able to feed it since as it's just too pricey here. It's 76.99 a bag I think. That is a fantastic price! I hope your dogs do well on it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Winston';s on 4 cups of the ocean per day and loving it!


kevin bradley said:


> First time ever using Wellness Core. Couldn't pass it up... got 2 bags shipped from PFD for $100 so a pretty nice price. Looking forward to trying Core. I've always wanted to throw it into the rotation.
> 
> Anyone else using Core?


----------

